# How to work a room ?



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I may have asked this a few years ago I dont recall. I have yet to find much info on this topic.
You hear about trained people like soldiers and police and such that walk into a room and immeditaly look for exits and positions with a tactical advantage and observe others in the room. This may be a question for some such professionals in the group. Where can a person learn this ? Im searching for information resources on this topic.
Thanks again!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

WHat you have to do it begin to develop your attention to detail...Have your spouse, friend, whoever lay out about 20 random items on a table and then cover it with a sheet. Then you come in and have them expose it for 20-30 seconds and then cover it back up. Then you have to write down what was there with as much detail you can. Repeat this adding more objects and reducing the exposure time until you can in about 3-5 second get most of the objects listed. Use different objects too...not just the same ones.

And as with anything like this...the training never ends...you just can choose to continue it and get better, or not and slowly lose what you have gained.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks! Thats the goal to learn it just seems like a kind of mythical skill set. Not much info out there or perhaps im just not sure what to look for.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

As far as tactical advantages...this takes some more understanding. What is cover? What is concealment? Do I want to see well or do I want to be obscure or hidden? 

WHen I go in to places over seas I always look around the outside for how the routes look from each direction leading to and away. I look for places that have a direct view into where I am going and look for any activity.

I walk around the building looking for the number and type of exits.

I look for cameras and ATM machines. as I approach them I lower my head and usually put my hand to my mouth/nose area like I'm rubbing my nose with the back of my hand. 

When I go into an restaurant I immediately go all the way through to the restroom and look for any obscure entrances, the doors to the kitchen, storage rooms, etc. I then try to get a seat with my back to a solid wall where I can see the majority of the room and any doorways that someone could approach me. I then think about what will I do if someone comes from there, or there, or there, until I have a good egress plan. If I am unarmed, as I am often over in other countries, I immediately open up the utensil napkins and get whatever knife is available with it and place it in my lap or under my leg. I then roll it the napkin back up as though it was unused. 

I read the menus that many restaurants have out in front and choose before I even go in so that I will not have my head down in a menu distracted while the waiter is at my table.

Other than that...I can't tell you all the innate things I do...but my wife could cause it pisses her off when we eat out. I know I ask the waiter for the ticket as soon as they bring my food. I eat quickly pay with cash and leave before they usually even have a chance to refill my drink. I often chose take out over dining in to lower my risk, and eat either in another location or in my hotel room.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Its called hyper vigilance. If you walk into a bar you have never been to, look about casually. ID anyone you think could pose you a problem. Where is the back door? where are you setting relativ to the entrance? is your back to the wall or exit. Are you carrying anything ?


From what I get you may have no experience with this and your asking. I and others can tell you. However, if your looking to be John J Rambo, not gonna happen


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

where can you learn it? Right there at home...start pretending your in danger every time you go out. Start trying to recognize anyone who maybe carrying a concealed weapon. As far as courses you can take? No idea buddy...all of mine are through the military and a few select courses that you couldn't afford.

I learned to hotwire cars in New Orleans, pick locks in Virginia, attention to detail in Sniper school in North Carolina and about 20 deployments. I learned to trust no one from my former friends, to be on the alert for violence- from my drunkard father, and to always think on my feet from just living life. 

wish I could help more...but I can't.

and don't think I'm trolling for sympathy...it made me who I am and I am thankful for that which made me stronger.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I won't touch OSFG's post. I had it rough but not that bad. 

You learn these things from being around and paying attention to detail. As a cop anyone I did not know was potential trash to be watched. As a Marine and Soldier, anyone not wearing what I was wearing was trash and to be watched. 

I don't know how old you are or what you know already, but you have been indoctrinated to things that really an't be taught. you learn through XP


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

This is exactly the sort of thing im trying to learn and as much as possible. I have a few questions id like to ask about some of your techniques when I get a chance. Im just studying for an exam tomorrow. Your right Jeep I have no experience with these skills thats why im trying to learn. I tend to be a bit more oblivious than most and it tends to lead me into trouble. Id like to learn how to spot a bad situation before im right in the middle of it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is great stuff OSFG and Jeep. As a lifetime civilian all I know to do is keep the safety off and keep a close watch on people I pre judge to be dirtbags. I also keep an eye on the doors for anyone new to judge as a threat/nonthreat. Situational awareness and intuition are my tools. But I have only been trained by the school of hard knocks...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Blackcat said:


> This is exactly the sort of thing im trying to learn and as much as possible. I have a few questions id like to ask about some of your techniques when I get a chance. Im just studying for an exam tomorrow. Your right Jeep I have no experience with these skills thats why im trying to learn. I tend to be a bit more oblivious than most and it tends to lead me into trouble. Id like to learn how to spot a bad situation before im right in the middle of it.


Well if you pass me your address I'll arrange for someone to beat your ass out of bed in the morning....LOL.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Im late 30s and travel quite a bit to various countries which takes me into some pretty rough areas. I know... Some of the basics dealing with confrontations and such. What little I know ive picked up myself over time. I tend to be less observant than most and things just seem to go un noticed all around me. It gets me into pretty bad situations fairly frequently. Ive been reading information about situational awareness to develop this skill. I havent really had a rough life or anything to really challenge me to develop these skills naturally. It also makes me feel less capable of protecting my family. Not incapable  Im good as long as I see whats coming.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well if you pass me your address I'll arrange for someone to beat your ass out of bed in the morning....LOL.


Haha thanks thats a tempting offer.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I grew up in Long Beach Ca. Los Angeles County, at the height of gang warfare. I went to school with about 200 guys who are now dead. None even made it to the service. Before I went into the Marines, I wore a Red sweatshirt, not good if Crips were about. They like Blue not red. Caused problems. When I went to my future wifes local it was Mexican gangs. By brother in law was killed about 4 years after we divorced. 

I was skinny but in great shape. I had a title some gang members respected. But I was alone.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OSFG & Jeep, . . . thanks, guys, . . . you made my day at 0800 on a Friday morning. ::clapping::::clapping::

Your "building checkout" and your "restaurant" ideas, . . . I do those things without even thinking about it any more.

I do sometimes get into the menu though, . . . at 69 I sometimes need something a bit different just to keep my interest kicked up.

But it's good info from both, . . . thanks.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My friends always thought I was weird for scanning a bar/restaurant and for sitting with my back to the wall.
I guess my Tunnel Rat friend taught me well.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Usually ask where the restroom is and pick out details there and back if we have to wait for a table.
As often as I can I sit with my back to a wall. Once seated I read nearby faces.
I've gotten better at that since my hearing is bad.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I learned to hotwire cars in New Orleans


Hotwiring cars.... You bring back some very pleasant memories of my youth.

When I was in high school, my dad owned a gas station and I worked there every day after school and on weekends. The station was not in the greatest part of town and he had a contract with a local repo-man to repossess cars from the welfare queens in the projects that did not pay their bills. Once I got old enough to drive, my job was to drive around in the tow truck and haul cars over to the repo-man's lot. It was a great gig because the repo-man always paid in cash and always had as much work as we could take. The old man had it down to a science on how many cars I could tow in a six hour shift and he would ream me out something awful if I ever came up short on my cash count at the end of the night.

That went on for about 6 months and then the repo-man taught me how to greatly improve my productivity! I quit taking the tow truck to get the cars and instead I just used a 4 oz ball-peen hammer to tap a hole in the steering column just below the ignition switch. Using a screw driver, I could then push down the rod to start the car (and disengage the steering wheel lock) and drive it to his lot! Like I say, it was a great gig because with my productivity improvements, I could continue to give the old man the cash for the 7 cars a night he expected and the cash for anything beyond that went straight into young Inor's party fund!

After a short time, I got pretty good at it. This was in the early 80's and all the brothers were driving Cadillacs and Buicks, and GMs were by far the easiest cars to rip. So here I was, 17 years old and basically a "professional car thief" and it was all 100% legal!

Years later I fessed up to the old man about my productivity improvements and how I had shorted him on the cash. I even offered to pay him back. Apparently, he had known about what was going on the whole time and we both had a good laugh about it. 

Thanks SF! That is a good memory of a much simpler time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> I may have asked this a few years ago I dont recall. I have yet to find much info on this topic.
> You hear about trained people like soldiers and police and such that walk into a room and immeditaly look for exits and positions with a tactical advantage and observe others in the room. This may be a question for some such professionals in the group. Where can a person learn this ? Im searching for information resources on this topic.
> Thanks again!


Sounds a bit like you may be looking for what is called "Active Shooter Training." It was developed mainly in response to the mass murders at Columbine. It teaches the responders to go toward the action as opposed to setting up a perimeter and calling SWAT. Its sort of an abbreviated version of what SWAT and prob some military folks go through. Its a real good course but not sure its offered to civilians. Sure the School Districts where they are allowing the staff to pack are utilizing it. They are putting just about all cops through it. Its funded by the Feds. I been through it twice. Felt like I learned a lot. This tells a bit about it I think. 
Active Shooter Preparedness | Homeland Security

Also check out "slicing the pie"
http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-a-Building-with-a-Firearm


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I like this thought. I was never one to seek cover. My theory was to advance and end it quickly....or get ended. Someone said the only thing more scary than a person with a gun, is a person with a gun coming towards you.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

fear is the mind killer.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jeep said:


> I like this thought. I was never one to seek cover. My theory was to advance and end it quickly....or get ended. Someone said the only thing more scary than a person with a gun, is a person with a gun coming towards you.


That's especially good when you add Winston Churchill to the statement: "Nothing in life is so exhilarating as to be shot at without result."

May God Bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Hotwiring cars.... You bring back some very pleasant memories of my youth.
> 
> When I was in high school, my dad owned a gas station and I worked there every day after school and on weekends. The station was not in the greatest part of town and he had a contract with a local repo-man to repossess cars from the welfare queens in the projects that did not pay their bills. Once I got old enough to drive, my job was to drive around in the tow truck and haul cars over to the repo-man's lot. It was a great gig because the repo-man always paid in cash and always had as much work as we could take. The old man had it down to a science on how many cars I could tow in a six hour shift and he would ream me out something awful if I ever came up short on my cash count at the end of the night.
> 
> ...


Love it! What a great experience.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

need to give a thought on this topic


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I like this thought. I was never one to seek cover. My theory was to advance and end it quickly....or get ended. Someone said the only thing more scary than a person with a gun, is a person with a gun coming towards you.


Good point. Thats why when cops get into shoot outs with ex-military type folks..the cops often lose. The military training is offensive. Cop training tends toward being defensive.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Bingo


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I try to read personalities. It takes a physical person to start problems. Loudmouths etc.
Yesterday for example im at the drug store at the check out line. Theres a few people in front they are a big welfare family. All females and take forever in line. As im waiting a guy comes in looking for steak rolls and they don't have any. He remarks to the check out girls and they have no idea what hes saying and state so after he mumbles about having to walk to Wal-Mart or the grocery store. Both don't look like they are going to start anything. Then as im leaving what do I see. A young woman pushing a baby carrier through the street. Loudmouth boyfriend in tow. I see these types all over this town. Ain't got no job so ain't got no car. That's why they're pushing the cart in the street. Sometimes you see double carriers too.
Where am I going. Oh yea it takes a person to start a problem.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I dont trust anyone in general and im highly suspicious of people who try to move into your life and offer to much way to fast. The phrase "the proof is in the pudding" often come up in my mind. As far as working a room i pay attention and look at peoples eyes and hands. Nervous people tend to be shifty and fidgety. They often exhibit involuntary signs that they are not present and with some event going on on their heads past or soon to be. For the most part im not too worried per sey. But if the hackles go up i become hyper vigilant until im away or the person(s) leave the immediate area. You cant call authorities on a feeling and a few times over the years these bad vibes from certain people have proven true. One dude i hung with a bit at a pool hall always rubbed me the wrong way so i started to avoid the dude. He ended up murdering a woman. Another was jailed for arson. Trust your gut and keep your emotions out of the logic and listening process. We may not as a society be in touch with all our instincts that go unused in the bulk of the population because they are happy to be told what think say do and wear.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Walking into a public space, you need to be aware of the entrances and exits. The people who are there and their attitudes and presentations. You need to sit in a place that you can see the entrances and where no one can get behind you but where you have a relatively clear path to at least one exit. Look at the ceiling, the floor and all around. Sweep with your eyes for cameras and mirrors they can help or hurt your chances if something happens.

Watch your local cops when they go into a place to eat. They find a table in the rear of the room, up against the wall, where they can see the entrance and exits. 


Cops never go in a place that they feel uneasy unless it is on a call - you should do the same if you don't feel relaxed then get out NOW!


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm new to the forum, lots of reading and questions but on this topic I can give "some" insight I have gained from my years from the school of hard knocks.

I'm not going to touch on Jeep or OSFG posts lots of good info there, but to "Work a room" to me means you are clearing it, left to right top to bottom depending on where you are in the stack. IF you are Detail you know who should be there and you know who shouldn't be there, you are on the clock so that means you should have been brief and "walked" the room before and maybe even after the event, this depends on your part in the detail. IF you are "baby sitting" you are the "comfortable" meter, if you look comfortable they'll be comfortable...

Though as I read the posts, what you seem to be more curious of is knowing your environment or having good (SA) situational awareness. 
Unless you are being paid to kick down that door or hold that property there is no reason to put yourself in that situation. 

Rules:
#1 "stay or go". If you walk two feet to the left, right or whatever and your gut says turn around and leave, turn the F-around and leave. In my younger days I thought I knew better than my gut. I ended up picking up a lot of stitches in the ER late one night because I was not listening to my gut, thinking 6ft2 & 240 is a deterrent. Sounds stupid but 99.9% of the time your gut is right. 

#2 Always face the main door and keep any other doors to your sides, not your back. If that can't be done you'll be amazed at how reflective a cell phone screen is when placed on your table. Wife use to hate that I would put my cell phone on the table but the dark glass makes for a natural "low key" mirror. You might look rude, but at least you have 360 SA. 

#3 Don't draw attention to yourself, if you know your going to be in a sketchy area, then blend in don't stand out. When I travel, I take a few days off from work, grow some scruff pass up a hair cut, jeans old sneakers, hoody, no camo, nothing that says hey "I'm American". If we are talking travel in the states I'm not going toss on my best suit and walk the wal-mart on the wrong side of town. 

#4 if it worked in the movies, it is not going to work for you. You are not going to take out 5 guys in a bar fight with your key chain or some other super weapon.

#5 you don't win a fight you survive a fight, those who do fight know it is not a show of force but overwhelming force, fast and quick. There are no rules, the "person" you may be dealing with isn't going to have a "no face punches" rule he or SHE will beat the holy hell out of you and maybe his/her buddies will to. One of the worst beatings I responded to was 3 20-something girls basically "stomping" a mud hole in some drunk guy. 

Remember you shouldn't place yourself in a situation that is going to get you in a set of handcuffs and a date with a judge and more importantly a criminal record that will now follow you that will limit your basic freedoms. Depending on who you and where you are that could go very bad very fast.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OC40 said:


> I'm new to the forum, lots of reading and questions but on this topic I can give "some" insight I have gained from my years from the school of hard knocks.
> 
> I'm not going to touch on Jeep or OSFG posts lots of good info there, but to "Work a room" to me means you are clearing it, left to right top to bottom depending on where you are in the stack. IF you are Detail you know who should be there and you know who shouldn't be there, you are on the clock so that means you should have been brief and "walked" the room before and maybe even after the event, this depends on your part in the detail. IF you are "baby sitting" you are the "comfortable" meter, if you look comfortable they'll be comfortable...
> 
> ...


I will only say that as a single person I never think in terms of "Clearing" a room.. I think in terms of getting my ass out alive. My clearing thoughts are done with respect to assaults that I don;t do alone or as an adhoc attack. But I don't find fault in your logic. Survival is utmost of importance and I fight like a wraith to maintain it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If your going into a building to find bad guys clearing the rooms one at a time..it takes a minimum of two or three good guys to do it right. You hook up like Ninja Turtles holding onto each others belts. one person keeping watch on the back and hopefully at least two to the front. A five man team is about ideal. That give three to the front and two on the back door.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

As I said "*depending on where you are in the stack*." (stack = team) but I know you knew that. No way, no how do you clear a room by yourself see rule #4. haha.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well sometimes it aint optional. lol. If they coming for my chillins..we will give it a try as a lone stranger. Thanks for the input Sir.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I prefer #2 in the stack


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well for shooting **** sapiens Ought buck is best. Double Nought is for the movies.


----------

